# Firefox messing up?



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

*unsure if this goes here but meh*

Okay, so is anyone else's Firefox suddenly messing up? For a couple of days now mine has been not showing images, messing up when I try to view certain websites (making everything just links instead of in a neat, styled layout), making my Gmail account not load certain things, and something when I open Firefox and change the page the page it's already on blinks and then just shows the same name at the top, no matter how much I do it. It was working fine until a few days ago. ><;


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds more like a connection/computer issue than a browser one. o.o


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 10, 2008)

I think it's just you, my Firefox is just fine.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Sounds more like a connection/computer issue than a browser one. o.o


... You wouldn't know anything I could do to fix it, would you?

And Safari's working fine. o.O


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you using the latest stable version?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got version 3.0.1 and I'm on a Mac.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 10, 2008)

Mac Firefox is notorious for being really, really bad.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

... oh. The reason I downloaded is because at the moment I own a *cough* Freewebs site (yeah it's Freewebs. I'm going to make it HTML and break away from Freewebs fairly soon, though.), and when I go to edit it on Safari it shows me the paragraphs of the page like the Firefox editor does, except when I try to edit the paragraphs with the Edit button they simply /don't show up/, so I'm forced to delete the paragraph and rewrite it with whatever updates I may have. Upon loading the Freewebs editor it even says that editing on Safari  it doesn't come with all the features and suggests downloading Firefox to use that editor instead.

Now when I go to the Firefox Freewebs, it gives me what looks like just a bunch of crappy links, and when I click on Edit Site it gives me a bunch of code and no text from the page.

... Oh, wait, seems the Edit Site looks the same as it did. o.O It didn't look like that earlier today. ... except for the fact that none of the text-editing options come up on the left side of the page. ><;


----------



## Eevee (Sep 10, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> Mac Firefox is notorious for being really, really bad.


mac fx3 is way way better


OP: well what did you change a few days ago


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2008)

Eevee said:


> mac fx3 is way way better
> 
> 
> OP: well what did you change a few days ago


Uh, nothing? Perhaps somebody else in the house did it, but it was working as well as Safari (which works perfectly for me aside from the whole website thing) until a few days ago, when the things that I mentioned in the first post started occurring. o-o;

Where can I get that version of Firefox? *probably a very stupid question but oh well*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Sep 11, 2008)

You're fine.

Either that Freewebs is incompatible with fx3 or there's something wrong with the formatting you did(if it was custom).


----------

